# Depo-Provera (Birth Control) shot versus Birth Control Pills



## sorrwel (May 20, 2012)

Can anyone who has taken both or had experience with one chime in on what they think is the better option?


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I heard a lot of people have problems with depo-provera and you can't just stop taking it to get rid of the side effects. It's in your system for months.

I recommend the IUD. I have the copper kind and it has worked out quite well. No hormones.

http://www.plannedparenthood.org/health-topics/birth-control/iud-4245.htm


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

Yeah, I've heard of a lot of people having problems with Depo-Provera, too. The biggest complaint seems to be weight gain.

I'm taking Junel Fe 1.5/30, it's an estrogen/progestin combination pill. I've only been on one pack so far so I don't have too much experience, but so far it's been great. No side effects besides the occasional mild nausea in the morning. There was only one day in the first week where my nausea was pretty bad. I know a lot of other people on monophasic pills and they love them; getting the same amount of hormones every day instead of taking biphasic/triphasic pills seems to work better for more people. You just have to be religious about taking them at the same time every day.


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

I think long-term use of the pill could lead to melasma on the skin. My cuz has been on the pill for many years since teen hood, and now she is 30 and trying for a baby - she is not having any luck.


----------



## ames44 (Dec 19, 2012)

When I was 17, I was put on the Depo shot for about a year. I lost about 10 pounds and got some acne on my face, but was an emotional wreck. (Emotional issues could have been because of a number of things but I honestly think the Depo had a lot to do with it) I stopped taking the shot in college and gained the freshman 25... 

When I was 23, I went back on the shot, maybe hoping I would lose some weight. Definitely not the case. I gained 10 pounds everytime I got an injection (30 in total) and was definitely more of an emotional mess. I also spotted for a month straight. After the third injection I stopped because of the weight gain. A year later now, I have lost the weight I gained and am much happier on a low estrogen pill (ortho tri-cyclen lo). 

Hope this is somewhat helpful


----------



## soupbasket (Oct 24, 2012)

I was on Depo for about two years in my late teens, and I hated it. 

My emotional health was a completely unstable. I didn't experience any weight gain, but I was really active at the time. After getting off of it, I suffered from breakouts for ~ 1 year. 

I recommend using a different form of contraceptive.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Yeah I wouldn't want a shot at all hah. The pill works best for me so far. At first taking it you can get spotting..cause that is what I had and I thought it would never stop. But your body is just getting used to it...now I know exactly when my period ( withdrawal bleed...since you don't get a real period) will come and how long it would usually last. If you do decide the pill go for the ones that have 4 inactive pills instead of 7...cause you get shorter periods and for some lighter bleeds ( not for me though heh) You also mentioned in another thread about suicide thoughts and maybe PMDD...but talk to your doctor about it cause some pills help with that. Mine is supposed too but I don't have that.

I know of an awesome community with a lot of info about these things if you want a link.


----------

